# Perfect 5



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## Filfullover (Jul 20, 2011)

Aww! They are So Adorable!!!


----------



## DairyMay (Jun 18, 2011)

the cutest facial expression ever!!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Lol yea they are so adorable


----------



## Hadley (Jun 12, 2011)

gorgeous


----------



## This'll Do (Jun 24, 2011)

How did you _ever_ get the little wiggles to stay still for those pics?

p.s.-- your new sig is great!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have no idea how they stayed liked that lol luck i guess ha ha


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Aww, bless them, can't get any sweeter.


----------



## Filfullover (Jul 20, 2011)

DairyMay said:


> the cutest facial expression ever!!!


Aww! I agree!  They are just so cute!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww thank you


----------



## lovelyolivia (Jun 3, 2011)

I'll place my order for (4) of them!! You can just send them by web e-mail!! LOL
Honestly, they are the cutest ever What a beautiful "bunch"!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Which 4 would you go for ? they are gorgeous lol


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

the first pic looks like they purposely all made funny faces


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

lol yea i can see the funny faces now ha ha


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

beautiful tiels


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

They are SO cute!! Awwww I'm in love with them all  The grey in the middle has such lovely big eyes!


----------



## sandy1 (Feb 22, 2011)

omg omg they are ADORABLE :X:X:X:X:X


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

crinklepot said:


> The grey in the middle has such lovely big eyes!


I call him little stumpy as he is taking forever to get his feathers in... poor little guy cant fly unlike the rest of them


Thank you all  more pics soon


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Oi give Arnella back 

must say too, that your flock has just EXPLODED! in the last year.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Ha ha yeah just keep on multiplying lol 
more on the way  so im going to pull these lot and remove the box


----------

